# SCDS (Superior Canal Dehiscence)  repair



## carps14 (Apr 12, 2011)

MD went in did a mastoidectomy , skeletonized the superior canal  and opened up a small window.  Took some bone "pate" from the previous mastoidectomy and combined with Tisseel and packed into the defect.  "A small window of cartilage was harvested and a small area of bone taken off the dura just lateral to the superior canal and then we slipped a the peice of cartilage between the dura and the superior canal above the dehiscent superior semicircular canal"  
"Once this was complete we place a layer of Tisseel overlying the superior canal to stop any fistula from forming"

Any thoughts on how to code this procedure??  Any help is greatly appreciated


----------

